# Clausing 5439 Restore Pictures



## DonC (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## DonC (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## DonC (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## astjp2 (Apr 25, 2015)

What paint are you using?  It looks nice.  Tim


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi
Nice job.
I must get round to my lathe this year.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 26, 2015)

she's looking good!!!!


----------



## nightowl499 (Apr 26, 2015)

DonC said:


> View attachment 100271
> View attachment 100272
> View attachment 100273
> View attachment 100274


really admire the work you have done looks great,


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like it came straight off the showroom floor.  The gears look new to me.


----------



## DonC (Apr 27, 2015)

astjp2 said:


> What paint are you using?  It looks nice.  Tim


Hi Tim, thanks, 
 I'm using Rustoleum. I ended up using two different colors by default. I used the Dark Grey spray can primer/paint on all of the accessories not thinking ahead enough to check that is was available in a quart so I could paint the base, chip pan and ways. I ended up adding some black to the quart can of grey to get the base color, a bit too dark for a match but good enough for a lathe.


----------



## DonC (Apr 27, 2015)

Bill C. said:


> Looks like it came straight off the showroom floor.  The gears look new to me.


Bill, thanks. 
I soak the gears and such in carburator/parts soak, wash them off and then soak on Rust Dissolve then rinse. Makes them look new and removes any grease, grime and then rust. I then oil them up.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Apr 27, 2015)

DonC said:


> I'm using Rustoleum.  I used the Dark Grey spray can primer/paint on all of the accessories not thinking ahead enough to check that is was available in a quart so I could paint the base, chip pan and ways. I ended up adding some black to the quart can of grey to get the base color, a bit too dark for a match but good enough for a lathe.



Hi
Did you spray all of it, or use a brush with the paint in the quart can.


----------



## DonC (Apr 29, 2015)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi
> Did you spray all of it, or use a brush with the paint in the quart can.


 I sprayed everything except the ways, it was easier to brush that than tape it all up and it also has a lot of areas that are hard to reach with spray.


----------



## compact8 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Silverbullet (May 19, 2015)

Looks good hope you have lots of chips flying soon. Gotto love something like this to do so much for them . The machines I mean.


----------



## DonC (Jul 5, 2015)

Slow progress due to other projects and some issues I ran into with the motor and pulleys. Moving along with the addition of a TECO VFD and new 3 phase motor.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 21, 2015)

Beautiful job,  it looks great.


----------

